# Shipping Fish Eggs overseas???



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Folks,

is it possible to ship Fish eggs rather than ****?
i asked this question because i live in Asia singapore and is a long way from US or Europe.
shipping Fish will be more than 24hours, i suspose the fish will die off by the time it reach singapore!!!
Fish eggs could be lighter and cheaper to ship, Faster (not sure) ?

So is it possible to Fish Ship eggs instead?
How do we do that?

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

here is some info.

but i am not sure if anybody has experiences on shipp fish eggs
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/tra ... There.html
thanks


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Fish are tougher than you think, i shipped fish for the first time a few weeks ago and they took just about 50 hrs to arrive, they were all fine, there is a thread here where someones fish were lost in the post, they arrived after 12 days and were fine.

I dont know anything about shipping eggs, if i were you i would look into shipping from somewhere closer, Australia for example, or Thailand


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello fusion

yes i too looked at taiwan and thailand.
thailand has good malawi but victorians are rare...
taiwan has too many hybrids from thier fish farms... an unpure genes...
Australia has nothing to my interest ... lolz

i found that alot of online fish shop from the US do not ship overseas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish come from Africa so 24 hours is not a problem. The problem with overseas shipping is customs. Even on the same continent, crossing a border is more trouble than not crossing a border. US/Canada even.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

yes DJ agreed

custom is a problem....
i think i will have to stick with what i can find locally....for the time being....
very limited selection for Victorians. Only Astatotilapia latifasciata and Haplochromis sp. "#44" thickskin.
even some malawis are impossible to find here... example: Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
some Western africans are impossible too.... Thoracochromis brauschi

on the other hand. many SA/CA cichilds are readily available here. Tangs are also readily available here....

time to plan another trip to bangkok or taiwan... for some cichlids hunting!!!


----------

